# Prop suggestion



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Tsport you may find these props interesting. In fact you may find one that is very much like the one you posted. Check the prices as there may be a bargain to be had.

http://www.hydromotive.com/propellers.html

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Oops! That is not the site I meant to post. I found some "Black Diamond" props for 25 HP on the internet recently, but have lost the site.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------

